# Still at it to the end



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Pulled the camera cards today before I went out to see what's out there. I saw some does in the morning and evening. Plus a group of 3 smaller bucks running together. They will look good next year. I did see a big 8 but was around 730 pm on cam too. I was in the tree till dark i didn't see nothing but squirrels. I am hunting by a corn field that is half picked. ...... But when it was cold last week they were hitting it like clock work at. 5 pm. Well good luck to all that are hunting. I will be out again Saturday. Sorry so long winded.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been at it hard too. All my deer went nocturnal once this low pressure system came through. Before I had them coming in a bunch during day light but now nothing. I've got a good 9 that's been coming in but now til almost two hours after shooting time. It's killing me! He either comes in solo or comes in when the other small bucks come in. Bucks first then does always after. Good luck til end of season!!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I will be out this weekend. I am addicted and have an empty freezer.........


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> I will be out this weekend. I am addicted and have an empty freezer.........


Its alright to strike out. Especially this late in the season.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I will also be out till the end of the season. Mainly cause i just love hunting. Have been seeing a ton of daytime activity lately too!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been seeing quite a few deer out and about during the day this week also.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm still hunting have meat in the freezer from one I got with my truck but still have a tag to fill. two years ago it was January 30th when I finally got one in 2 feet of snow. I've been hunting deer 5 years and haven't eaten a tag yet.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not giving up yet either, didn't take my buck until January if last year. Plus, who doesn't love just being in the woods?!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt63 said:


> I'm still hunting have meat in the freezer from one I got with my truck but still have a tag to fill. two years ago it was January 30th when I finally got one in 2 feet of snow. I've been hunting deer 5 years and haven't eaten a tag yet.


Curious, ur not required to use a tag on a deer hit by a car?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

No


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

The sheriff gave me a road kill slip for my records


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Welp last night my dinner consisted of a very salty, very bitter Tag Sammich. Dang. Almost three weeks all my day light activity went nocturnal after that high pressure system we had come through. Talk about disappointing. Ive had this nice 9 coming in multiple times throughout the night but wouldnt show during day light hours. Hoping he makes it until next year because he should be a dandy!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yep I struck out also. still getting a lot of night time pictures of bucks with there antlers so I left the camera setup maybe figure out when they lose them so I can hunt for sheds. anyone have a shed recipe haha.


----------

